# Leybourne Grange, Kent, April 2008



## abandoneduk (Apr 23, 2008)

Visited Leybourne Grange with max. Fist went to the nurses home. It has all been gutted and all the Asbestos has been removed from the building apart from the loft. We then moved around the site. we saw that half of the main hall has been knocked down, the hair dressers and canteen has also been knocked down. There are Asbestos removal tents all around the sites. We got into the tunnel where all the pipes are the Asbestos had already been removed. We didn’t see security walking around the site or driving around. Tried getting a close up of the boilerswhich have been taken out but there were offices over looking it. The manor house roof has all need fixed now. The best part about the explore was getting into the boiler room. Here are some of my pictures there are more on my site. Hope you all enjoy what’s left of Leybourne Grange. 

Front of nurses home






Manor house 





Main hall





They have saved the buggy





Where the 3 big boilers use to be





Use to have massive tanks built into the brick work





Tanks which have been taken out





Stairs leading up to the office, Use to have a small tank next to it 





Wisk 





Landry machines





The old swimming pool 





Clock tower





Clock workings


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Leybourne Grange, Kent, April 2008 REPORT*

Thankyou for the update, looks like they have been pretty busy at Leybourne! Only half a hall left  

I have edited out the date of your visit, please be aware next time


----------



## abandoneduk (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Leybourne Grange, Kent, April 2008 REPORT*

thnaks for editing it. sorry i am new to this website


----------



## Zero (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Leybourne Grange, Kent, April 2008 REPORT*

Wow damn theres nothing left!


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Leybourne Grange, Kent, April 2008 REPORT*



abandoneduk said:


> thnaks for editing it. sorry i am new to this website



No worries!


----------



## abandoneduk (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Leybourne Grange, Kent, April 2008 REPORT*

there is still alot to see if you like looking around lots of villas which all look the same.


----------



## mr_bones (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Leybourne Grange, Kent, April 2008 REPORT*

Has anyone come across the rumoured padded cell? I believe that's in one of the villas!


----------



## abandoneduk (Apr 30, 2008)

went up there again 2day. we got into the loft of the nurses home. last time they were removing Asbestos. we kepted on seeing t security riding around on his push bike. he didn't see us lucky. here are a few more pictures. there are more on my site.

loft in nurses home





massive truck





the back of the old hospital


----------

